# Tedious, Darkkin, the Tedious



## Darkkin (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello from the middle of snowy northern nowhere,

I'm Darkkin.  I have been dubbed tedious, thusly, it is no more than a courtesy title.   I've been a writing dabbler most of my life, but have discovered I have a weird knack for linear narrative poetry. _ (Proceed with running and screaming, I get that a lot.)_ 

My name derives from _The Darkkin Chronicles_, my main body of work.  It became a nickname in college and stuck.  Beyond that there isn't much to tell.  I work at a bookstore and am possessed of two dogs and a cat, all three being rescues.

All the best,

-Darkkin, the Tedious


----------



## Boofy (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey there Darrkin, you can call me Boofy. I am scraping by in the Northern category myself, though it is the North of England I hail from ^^;

Now to business! You'll need ten valid posts in order to post your own work/edit your signature/avatar etc. These posts can be accumulated by your contributing to discussions/critiquing the work of others (Posts to places like procrastination central don't count). We also have mentors in purple who can help you with your writing queries.

Welcome to the forum, have fun and I look forward to reading any excerpts you may post :3


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi Darkkin. Man I hope that isn;t your real name. It is hard to go around being called Mustard all the time, myself :lol:

Anyway take a look around and get involved in some of discussions. You can also do a critique or two in the fiction or non-fiction forums (this can help if you want critiques of your own work).

Hope to see you around on the forums


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 23, 2015)

Welcome, Darkkin. Cool name! 

Poetry is a new thing for me -- narrative-driven ones, especially -- so I'm curious to see your work, there. Am also curious about your book, still being a virgin novelist myself. 

Anywho, always good to have a new face. Hit me up if you need any help.  

PS: More people should adopt animals instead of picking from a fresh litter. I'm sure your animals are very happy now! Good on ya.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 23, 2015)

Well I love narrative poems, Darkkin, so I'm really looking forward to what you have.   I enjoy writing all types of poetry but I've only just started writing narratives so you could be a great help to me. I don't think I'll find you tedious at all.

Take a look around the place and don't hesitate to jump in with a critique or two whenever you see something that interests you. We all love to get feedback on our work and your contributions will be appreciated and, most likely, reciprocated when you begin to post your own writing.

Have fun and get posting. I'm looking forward to seeing you around the forums. 

jen


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 23, 2015)

Darkkin The Tedious,
 man that is some name.

The only problem I can see, writers will find you fascinating. 

Welcome to the nuthouse. I hope you find what you need

Bazz


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey all,

Thanks for the welcome.  I've been poking around and I like what I see, (and even as I type this, my Rue Dog is hitting me with his chewy bone.  Subtly is lost with this dog...).


----------



## TKent (Mar 23, 2015)

Welcome to WF. On first read, I thought you said you were possessed by two dogs and a cat and I was a little concerned. But 'of' is a different story altogether. You sound like a very interesting person. Not tediously interesting, just plain interesting! Glad you are here.


----------



## yogodiexhoods (Mar 23, 2015)

A cat and dog person, huh? Not that I have anything against it, but I had a dog that died. I can't put myself through another death of an animal. Anyways, welcome and good luck!


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 23, 2015)

A single feline is more than enough, and having two dogs is just as easy as one, especially with a fenced in yard.  My greyhound mellows out my drama queen husky mix and Rue, (husky), has actually taught Zwi, (greyhound), how to be a dog.  We got Zwi from a track rescue and ended up with Rue quite by accident, but it was a fortunate accident.  Much as Anne Shirley ended up with Marilla and Matthew, somethings were just meant to be.


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome!

Narrative poems are among my favorite sort of poetry, mostly because they're so close in nature to prose. I hope you like cats, I've had as many as thirty at once in my home! _​CATS ARE AWESOME!_


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey Dark, good to see you again. It's been awhile. Welcome.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 24, 2015)

J.J. Maxx said:


> Hey Dark, good to see you again. It's been awhile. Welcome.



I'm a bad penny, always turning up.


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Mar 24, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> I'm a bad penny, always turning up.



Better a bad penny than a banished penny.


----------



## PiP (Mar 24, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> I'm Darkkin.  I have been dubbed tedious, thusly, it is no more than a courtesy title.   I've been a writing dabbler most of my life, but have discovered I have a weird knack for linear narrative poetry. _ (Proceed with running and screaming, I get that a lot.)_



A warm welcome to a fellow poet. I have an interest in poetry - hmmm...I just dabble. *pip does happy dance that you've joined us* Always room at the inn for more poets :cookie:


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey there, welcome to WF! Glad you could join us. I see you've already been making some rounds and getting involved with the poetry. I have no doubt you will fit right in. Especially amongst the poets around here.

That's cool about your animals. My friends have two rescue dogs. Actually went with them to help pick one of their dogs. It's a rewarding experience I feel. The other dogs went crazy when we took one of them out to play with them and stuff haha.

Anyway, happy exploring and see you around on the boards! ^_^


----------



## Fabulous Jewels (Apr 6, 2015)

Darkkin said:


> Hello from the middle of snowy northern nowhere,
> 
> I'm Darkkin.  I have been dubbed tedious, thusly, it is no more than a courtesy title.   I've been a writing dabbler most of my life, but have discovered I have a weird knack for linear narrative poetry. _ (Proceed with running and screaming, I get that a lot.)_
> 
> ...



Darkkin!!!  It's me, Jewels!!!  Remember, from writingforums.org?  We were in an RPG together in the desert.  You must have been busy because you stopped posting.  We quit the game after you left.  I was sad to see you go.  Anyway, I'm involved with another RPG over there right now.  It's called Shop N Drop.  I joined it because it seemed benign.  But the way things are turning out, it feels like the game should have been titled The Seventh Circle of Hell.  To be honest, I'm debating on whether or not I should just bail and find another RPG site to play on.  Maybe this one.  I don't know.  Anyway, just wanted to say hi.  Glad to see you are doing okay.  

P.S. I'd like to read The Darkkin Chronicles sometime.


----------



## TKent (Apr 6, 2015)

Welcome to WF Fabulous Jewels. We have decided to keep Darkkin so I suggest you check out our RPGs. She doesn't realize that wev'e cast a spell and she's bound to WF now. Mmmmmwhahahahahaha. 

We may just do the same to you


----------



## Fabulous Jewels (Apr 6, 2015)

LOL!!!! Love the evil laugh!!!  


Yeah, I'll be getting involved around here pretty soon--hopefully join an active RPG you've got going on.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey, Jewels. 

If you want to introduce yourself please feel free to create your own thread. I'm sure you'll get many people here to greet you (in the meantime check out Boofy's post for some of the lowdown here)


----------

